# Dick Wagner Trying again



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2021)

The cross is bellatulum x Fanaticum. I got this as a medium sized seedling from Cloud’s Orchids back in 2016.
The plant has been pretty slow to grow but finally made its very first spike last summer which sat low for a looooong time until the bud finally dried up dead.
It soon started a new growth which just recently came into bloom. The color is what I have hoped for, but the size & shape is way off. Small & ugly. 
I gave the flower one week to grow more before discarding it. The second bud is nicely developing at the moment. Hopefully it’ll at least open up without major deformities. I’m not even expecting for any size.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 20, 2021)

The color is nice and shows promise. Hopefully the shape improves.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> The color is nice and shows promise. Hopefully the shape improves.


The fact that it has such a nice color makes it all the more painful. If it was very pale or had some heavy streaking, then, I would have just tossed it without a second thought. lol 
I'm patiently waiting for the second bud to bloom. It is really nice to have the second bud that is actually developing because it looked like one of those that are merely just an appendage and never really produce a bud out of it but eventually just dries up.
So, I get to wait just a few weeks instead of a whole one year or two.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2021)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Rockbend (Aug 24, 2021)

Your DW has great color! All of mine bloomed very pale and boring...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> Your DW has great color! All of mine bloomed very pale and boring...


Yes indeed.
The only reason I'm giving it a second chance.


----------

